# Steps to register and take permanent Resident VISA 2013



## ashishtripat (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi ,

I am Ashish . I am looking for PR Visa for across australlia . I do hold 4.3 years of experience in IT as a programmer . looking forward for applying AUS . Please let me know the steps so as to get the visa . 

I have heard some of tems like skill assesment, IELTS EXAM,PR VISA , but dont know how exactly to go for these processes and apply and how much is the fees and all informations .

Please help me to resolve these queries .

Thanks in advance,
Ashish


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ashish, 

to get started, I'd recommend reading Migration Booklet 6 and browsing the SkillSelect homepage. To get permanent residency you will either need a (family) sponsor or pass a points test and get an invite.


----------



## ashishtripat (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi espresso ,

Thanks for you reply , 

I do fit in 189 Skill independent VISA migration Following are things required 

1.What are the *necessary documents* required to submit for *Skill select *?
2. Need some *contact numbers for Mumbai (India)* who can assist me for the whole process 
3. Should i take help of agents ??
4. I need a *checklist *for number of tasks to be performed for all processes under


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Ashish,

Give me a call on after 12 PM on 5th Jan...and i will brief you about the process...

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## ashishtripat (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Saurabh ,

I am not able to see your contact number here. How can i get it ??

Should i apply through an agent or it will work without agent ?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

you can check the brief overview in the link in my signature below...

Best of luck!


----------



## immigration306 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dear Ashish,

did you apply for Australian PR? If yes then please help me in doing the same.

Saurabh - Could you please post the process so that many others can be benefited.

Regards


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

follow the links given by espresso in #2 above- that will lead you to all the appropriate guidelines for visa application. You don't need an agent if your application is straightforward; most people go it alone with support from forums.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ashishtripat said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am Ashish . I am looking for PR Visa for across australlia . I do hold 4.3 years of experience in IT as a programmer . looking forward for applying AUS . Please let me know the steps so as to get the visa .
> 
> ...



simple snap shot for you how to start PR process

first of all go through this link.......www.imm.gov.au

You will get all reqired and much needed info regarding your occupation...where you fit in...how you need to proceed further....etc...etc....in above link....

2. Write IELTS.......
3. Go for sjkills assessment in relevent assessing authority......


Submit your EOI............for EOI......IELTS & Skills assement is mandatory.........no need of any documents.........just claim points.

while selecting visa options.....

189 ( you are free to live & work anywhere in Australia).
190( state nominated.......you are obliged live & work in the state which nominated you.........atleast for two years)
489 ( you are restricted to designated area)

Once Invited.......you need to lodge online visa application with all proofs for points which you claimed in your EOI.

after this ....need to produce PCCs for all countries where you lived more than 12 months and should undergo MEDICALS as required by DIAC.

Hope this would help...

Cheers


----------

